# Which walking stick? Advice please.



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

I have osteoarthritis in my knees (and big toe joint!). Some days it's worse than others and at those times my left knee has a tendency to suddenly give way.

I've been using a Nordic hiking stick when I walk the dog and it has proved really helpful, so I am thinking of getting a walking stick for occasional use.

My physiotherapist would order me an NHS one, but I want something prettier and more girly (right, stop snickering). So should I get a folding stick or one that is adjustable (more like the Nordic stick, I guess)?

The folding sticks strike me as not looking too robust. Do any of you have experience of them?

Lesley


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

I use a folding one. It's purple paisley though there were several colours/patterns available. It is adjustable for height (I'm only 5' 2'' and it's good for me). 

I find it fine for general use, though I don't use it all the time, and I wouldn't, for example, go hill walking with it (but that I could!). 

There do seem to be variations in price so I suspect that there are some better than others. I paid about £17 for mine. I got mine from a local independent chemist that specialises in mobility aids so I can't tell you what those from other outlets are like. You can also get them from mobility aids shops on the internet btw.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesley

I have a dodgy knee caused by several motorcycle crashes that sometimes gives way or just aches so I too am using a stick more often these days.

I think you need to try as many different types as you can ... for country use I quite like a tall stick or thumb stick as used by shepherds and gamekeepers but it does not really suit townified use so then I like my umberella stick that has a horizontal grip.

I also like to use a Nordic type of walking pole when out on uneven ground or where any slopes are encountered, especially downward ones!. Reading that you have recently started to use one when walking the dog I wonder if I may offer some advice on holding the pole... sorry if you know it as if you have ever been a skier you will know this already :wink: It is important to hold the pole in the right way , then if you stumble you will find that the pole and the loop on the handle will really help to support you..

I started to write about it how to hold it then thought "youtube"... sure enough there is a video of how to hold one :-





 <<linky

There is lots of advice too on which hand to hold the stick in if you only use one stick or pole... the advice is to have the stick in the opposite hand to the bad leg, so for you with a dodgy left knee according to this advice you should use the stick in your right hand ..... except it does not seem to work like that for me :roll: ....give it a try though :wink:

Mike


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I've gone for an adjustable stick with a pretty pattern, rather than a folding one, on the basis that I need something sturdy.

Thanks for the link Mike. Needless to say I've been holding the loop the wrong way! 

I do hold it int the correct hand though, which works for me with the Nordic stick outdoors - especially going downhill. 

I've been using the second Nordic stick, very much shortened, indoors, to help when I get up after long periods at my desk, when I really stiffen up. However, using it on the opposite side to my worst knee is useless. I seem to need it right next to the bad knee to reduce the pressure I'm putting on it, even though this is contrary to any advice I've read.

I hope my new stick arrives before we go away at the weekend.

Lesley


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Why not stick (sorry) with the hiking pole? You said it has proved helpful. There are many different patterns so it shouldn't be hard to find one with the right looks. I've been using one occasionally for years. It's had some rough treatment, swishing nettles, hooking blackberry branches into grabbing distance, poking things in hedgerows, etc. I'm 13 stone and the stick is still in perfect condition. For street use just use the rubber tip that fits on. Leki is a good brand. I don't actually need a stick, I got mine for country walking but I've noticed quite a few people who obviously do need a stick using hiking poles. "Proper" walking sticks look a bit pensioner-ish, hiking poles don't. Perhaps have a traditional walking stick for household use, just to save marking the floor.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Remus said:


> Perhaps have a traditional walking stick for household use, just to save marking the floor.


Yes, and down the gym, where they really didn't like the hiking pole, even with the rubber foot. Maybe they thought I was going to take it with me on the treadmill!

Lesley


----------



## addyjarell (Jun 27, 2014)

The most important thing when choosing a walking stick is to get the correct height. It is important to find out more about the measurements of a walking stick on a website before you buy because sometimes the measurements shown describe the total height.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Sandra uses a stick when taking fat dog for a walk, she has two the main one literally a stick she picked up in Markadia Portugal about 5 years ago, I whipped some string round the top 6 inches to make a handle to hold, and some more at the other end to stop it splitting... It's indestructible full of character splits and knots and she wouldn't be without it..

Her other "Posh" stick was whittled once again from a stick in Portugal at Pego du Altar by Arthur a guy who lives there wild camping most of the year, he is the one with the tag axle Hobby which over looks the valley next to the Barragem, it is a work of art, any knots that stick out he carves into little pigs heads, all the stick is carved with decorations, he spends hours sat outside whittling them for anybody who wants one.. He charged us 15 euros for ours and it took him three days to do it.

ray


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your recent comments, but I got my stick last year. I still walk the dog with a hiking stick, but I've been doing physio exercises in prep for a knee replacement and I have to say I am walking so much better these days. I still have some knee pain, but I'm walking the dog further and for longer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a long way to go for a stick Lesley - Portugal that is!! :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> Zebedee"]It's a long way to go for a stick Lesley - Portugal that is!! :roll:


Hey up...

Nah it's just down the road a bit to us that get around :wink: .

ray.


----------

